# Changes that have occurred during your lifetime, like or dislike?



## Shalimar (Mar 29, 2015)

What changes have occurred in your lifetime that you particularly like/dislike?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

Well I expect there's loads once the fog in my brain clears after getting up so early since our clocks went forward but the immediate one that comes to mind for me is the massive benefit to the populace  of the contraceptive pill.

I gotta keep in mind that the question is ''in your lifetime" so there are a lot of people on here who will have known life without lots of things that I have always taken for granted..


----------



## Kadee (Mar 29, 2015)

Well how did we ever survive without computers/ Internet I have lived from the scratchy blackboard days to the computer technology days..


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

Sooo true kadee , how did we ever guess while sitting at our desks writing with pen and liquid ink that one day we'd be using a machine that would enable us to interact with the world at large on any subject at the tap of a few keys


----------



## Kadee (Mar 29, 2015)

It's great to have computer technology I believe there would be many more lonely people in the world without the computer for their company / entertainment,


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 29, 2015)

Like:  cell phones, microwaves, battery powered tools
Dislike: manufacture of cheap, un-repairable items
Both:  credit cards


----------



## Pappy (Mar 29, 2015)

Something that comes to mind is the big old clunky telephone that hung on the wall. The one with the crank and usually used a party line.

Now, that telephone can be carried in your pocket or hooked on ones ear.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 29, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Something that comes to mind is the big old clunky telephone that hung on the wall. The one with the crank and usually used a party line.
> 
> Now, that telephone can be carried in your pocket or hooked on ones ear.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 29, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Well how did we ever survive without computers/ Internet I have lived from the scratchy blackboard days to the computer technology days..





hollydolly said:


> Sooo true kadee , how did we ever guess while sitting at our desks writing with pen and liquid ink that one day we'd be using a machine that would enable us to interact with the world at large on any subject at the tap of a few keys





Kadee46 said:


> It's great to have computer technology I believe there would be many more lonely people in the world without the computer for their company / entertainment,



 to all of the above...


----------



## Cookie (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Changes:  Civil rights, Women's rights, the pill, gay rights, legal abortion (in some places), computers and telephone technology, medical breakthroughs, Berlin Wall gone.
Negative Changes: environmental damage, overpopulation, wars, new diseases, manufacturing disappearing from our countries, homelessness and unemployment.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 29, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Good Changes:  Civil rights, Women's rights, the pill, gay rights, legal abortion (in some places), computers and telephone technology, medical breakthroughs, Berlin Wall gone.
> Negative Changes: environmental damage, overpopulation, wars, new diseases, manufacturing disappearing from our countries, homelessness and unemployment.



A very good compilation Cookie, and I'd suggest the good just about balances out the bad, so while things are very different than they were, have we really progressed?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 29, 2015)

I think so, Josiah. As a woman, I am very grateful not to have been deprived of my basic civil rights, and chained to my biology. As a mother, I am relieved that children can be vaccinated against the diseases that killed many of my mother's generation. As for the rest, I have no illusions as to how detrimental they are, but live in hope that we will not destroy ourselves and mother earth.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2015)

In addition to agreeing with all of the above, I very much like the social changes that have taken place. When I was a child in the 50's, I visited cousins down south, and remember seeing signs at rest rooms and drinking fountains saying, "White only" or "Colored only." I didn't ride any buses down there, but blacks were still relegated to the back of the bus. Schools were strictly segregated, of course.Seems incredible to me that that was still going on during my lifetime, probably right up to the civil rights movement in the 60's.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 29, 2015)

Our mistreatment of this planet and the consequences there to are what I fear. That and religion's unique ability to promote hatred.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Mar 29, 2015)

The two advances in our lifetime that have had the most impact are communication and the miracles of modern medical technology.  

Communication:  When my dad was in WWII, it would take letters weeks or months to get back home.  As the soldiers shipped off to war, it could be weeks before the family knew if they even made it across the battle front alive.  We grew up on a party line.  Could not make a call after 10 p.m.  That was when the telephone office closed.  Long distance calls... sometimes less than 10 miles... were expensive and you never knew if you would be able to hear the person on the other end.  Today, our son has communicated from war zones in Iraq and who knows where else.  He's currently deployed, with a Special Forces Group, so we don't know where or for how long.  Yet, he communicates regularly with his wife and his Mother via satellite phone or e-mail.  We can talk across the world, any time day or night, free, with this little black box in our pocket.

Miracles of Modern Medical Technology:  New joints, new organs, cures for polio and so many other diseases we saw as children.  So many cancers can be defeated.  Again, in war zones we have found superglue has saved hundreds of lives that would have been lost in previous wars.

Those are changes.  Those are advances... well....  The one issue with the advances in communication is that now we know every little thing going on around us within minutes.  We know every misstep of a politician or a preacher... on the news.  We know every time a Holywood star stubs their toe.  We know you can sit in bathtubs, looking out over a beautiful view, holding hands with your wife... all thanks to some pills.  :>)


----------



## Josiah (Mar 29, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> The two advances in our lifetime that have had the most impact are communication and the miracles of modern medical technology.
> 
> Communication:  When my dad was in WWII, it would take letters weeks or months to get back home.  As the soldiers shipped off to war, it could be weeks before the family knew if they even made it across the battle front alive.  We grew up on a party line.  Could not make a call after 10 p.m.  That was when the telephone office closed.  Long distance calls... sometimes less than 10 miles... were expensive and you never knew if you would be able to hear the person on the other end.  Today, our son has communicated from war zones in Iraq and who knows where else.  He's currently deployed, with a Special Forces Group, so we don't know where or for how long.  Yet, he communicates regularly with his wife and his Mother via satellite phone or e-mail.  We can talk across the world, any time day or night, free, with this little black box in our pocket.
> 
> ...



I never understood the ad's two bathtub symbolism. I've been in a bathtub with a woman face to face. Now that makes lots of sense.


----------



## Mike (Mar 31, 2015)

*Food:* The quality has deteriorated badly, not much nutrition today.
*Governmet:* The quality of their advice has detreiorated badly.
*Transport:* The quality of vehicles has increased markedly, sometimes
too much to where a computer does most of the thinking/working.
*Accommodation:* The quality of our accommodation has increased.
*Money:* The value of money has dropped, you need a lot more to buy
things that were available for modest sums maybe twenty years ago.
*Household Appliances:* The quality of these has increased to make
life easier.

Mike.


----------



## chic (Apr 1, 2015)

Positive changes : I like debit cards because you never have to waste time writing checks in stores and going through the whole verification process. I LOVE self checkout lanes in grocery stores; saves me a barrel of time. Computers because I can shop from home, communicate with friends and family and educate myself too. I feel I can learn anything which is empowering. Smart phones. Never miss a sporting event you love, no matter where you are. GPS, never get lost again. Whole Foods grocery stores. Great shopping experience and helps anyone to achieve better health with the quality of the foods they offer, recipes, coupons and helpful staff. The eradication of many serious diseases like small pox, and measles, and polio through the great vaccines available now.

Negatives: the American dream is dead for most. It takes at least 10 years of eduction after high school to become anything but a checkout clerk in a store. The high cost of health care in the U.S. is disgraceful. The high cost of PET health care in the U.S. is even more disgraceful. Young parents are allowing diseases one thought eradicated to become epidemic again by refusing to vaccinate their children. Autism - when I was a kid no one even heard of this one. Violence. Lack of safety for our kids. I used to be able to walk to school. Now school buses have to pick kids up at the doors of their houses ( in my neighborhood) and drop them off there too unless mom or dad or some relative picks them up. It's too dangerous for kids to walk anymore. Lack of exercise in general. People are couch potatoes then wonder why they're fat and sick. Jack Lalane was right. Lack of respect for police and military and low pay for people in those professions. The U.S. Has not won a war since World War II and this is having an extremely negative impact on the American lifestyle in every way. America receives little respect anymore globally, and opponents to the American way of life see us as helpless easy targets more concerned with being politically correct then defending our families, our homes, and our children our country.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2015)

Mike said:


> *Food:* The quality has deteriorated badly, not much nutrition today.
> *Governmet:* The quality of their advice has detreiorated badly.
> *Transport:* The quality of vehicles has increased markedly, sometimes
> too much to where a computer does most of the thinking/working.
> ...




Oh I have to disagree with that last one Mike..the quality for the most part has deteriorated greatly..nowadays you're lucky if you get 3 or 4 years out of a washing machine or a Fridge/freezer before it needs repair or a couple of years for a kettle..certainly there's much more vaiety and they are more affordable but todays' Household appliances generally are not  built to last as they were in my parents day.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2015)

chic said:


> Positive changes : I like debit cards because you never have to waste time writing checks in stores and going through the whole verification process. I LOVE self checkout lanes in grocery stores; saves me a barrel of time. Computers because I can shop from home, communicate with friends and family and educate myself too. I feel I can learn anything which is empowering. Smart phones. Never miss a sporting event you love, no matter where you are. GPS, never get lost again. Whole Foods grocery stores. Great shopping experience and helps anyone to achieve better health with the quality of the foods they offer, recipes, coupons and helpful staff. The eradication of many serious diseases like small pox, and measles, and polio through the great vaccines available now.
> 
> Negatives: the American dream is dead for most. It takes at least 10 years of eduction after high school to become anything but a checkout clerk in a store. The high cost of health care in the U.S. is disgraceful. The high cost of PET health care in the U.S. is even more disgraceful. Young parents are allowing diseases one thought eradicated to become epidemic again by refusing to vaccinate their children. Autism - when I was a kid no one even heard of this one. Violence. Lack of safety for our kids. I used to be able to walk to school. Now school buses have to pick kids up at the doors of their houses ( in my neighborhood) and drop them off there too unless mom or dad or some relative picks them up. It's too dangerous for kids to walk anymore. Lack of exercise in general. People are couch potatoes then wonder why they're fat and sick. Jack Lalane was right. Lack of respect for police and military and low pay for people in those professions. The U.S. Has not won a war since World War II and this is having an extremely negative impact on the American lifestyle in every way. America receives little respect anymore globally, and opponents to the American way of life see us as helpless easy targets more concerned with being politically correct then defending our families, our homes, and our children our country.





Very interesting for me as a Brit  to read of the eradication of the American Dream , Chic...something that was the envy of many many countries at one time.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 1, 2015)

From the carbureted engine to the fuel injected engine...  (It's a guy thing.)


----------



## Mike (Apr 1, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Oh I have to disagree with that last one Mike..the quality for the most part has deteriorated greatly..nowadays you're lucky if you get 3 or 4 years out of a washing machine or a Fridge/freezer before it needs repair or a couple of years for a kettle..certainly there's much more vaiety and they are more affordable but todays' Household appliances generally are not  built to last as they were in my parents day.



You are correct Hollydolly, I should have written Variety & Number.

Mike.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 1, 2015)

In my 81 years I have encountered many changes. I agree the technological advances are wonderful...especially the internet. 
 Yet, I so miss the earlier way of life.  Miss the feeling of being safe.  Of being able to leave doors open or unlocked.  Children being able to sleep outside, in tents or on porch, in the summer.  To ride their bikes anywhere at anytime. To wander in the woods...walk to the corner store, alone.  I miss being able to go to the store after dark, without fear.  Hate having to encounter panhandlers at gas stations and stores. Being unable to go  into a store without people outside asking for money for whatever charity or trying to sell you something. Previously, only the Salvation Army, at Christmas, and the Amvets, selling their Poppies, did this.   I could go on and on....  We have had to trade a lot to acquire all that we have today.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

In my lifetime?  Well, the wheel was invented!!  Fire was discovered the year before my birth.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> In my lifetime?  Well, the wheel was invented!!  Fire was discovered the year before my birth.



You've aged very well, Jim!


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks Annie....It's probably the cocktails.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 1, 2015)

ndynt said:


> In my 81 years I have encountered many changes. I agree the technological advances are wonderful...especially the internet.
> Yet, I so miss the earlier way of life.  Miss the feeling of being safe.  Of being able to leave doors open or unlocked.  Children being able to sleep outside, in tents or on porch, in the summer.  To ride their bikes anywhere at anytime. To wander in the woods...walk to the corner store, alone.  I miss being able to go to the store after dark, without fear.  Hate having to encounter panhandlers at gas stations and stores. Being unable to go  into a store without people outside asking for money for whatever charity or trying to sell you something. Previously, only the Salvation Army, at Christmas, and the Amvets, selling their Poppies, did this.   I could go on and on....  We have had to trade a lot to acquire all that we have today.



There are still places where you can leave the door unlocked or forget and leave the keys in the car (at home), or have no fear of being out in the dark and if I had kids I'd have no qualms about letting them out alone on their bikes or wherever.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Thanks Annie....It's probably the cocktails.



Ohhh....better go make myself a G & T then.  Oh, bloody hell, I'm on a diet, I can't.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 1, 2015)

So that's your secret, Jim, getting embalmed ? Yikes!


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> There are still places where you can leave the door unlocked or forget and leave the keys in the car (at home), or have no fear of being out in the dark and if I had kids I'd have no qualms about letting them out alone on their bikes or wherever.



It's still that way in small towns up in the Dakotas.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> So that's your secret, Jim, getting embalmed ? Yikes!



Honey, I'll never be embalmed.  When my time to turn the page comes, I go up in smoke, no embalming here.  I have a couple of Bourbon and cokes or Gin and tonics in the late afternoon usually.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 1, 2015)

Jim, honey, I meant you are retaining a false appearance of youthfulness through picking yourself in alcohol, dear.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 1, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> There are still places where you can leave the door unlocked or forget and leave the keys in the car (at home), or have no fear of being out in the dark and if I had kids I'd have no qualms about letting them out alone on their bikes or wherever.


Places that I expected to be that way, I am told are not.  How about Indonesia?  I hear conflicting stories about life there.  And, most places, I imagine that an expat is a target.  For, we are all rich 
Jim (have not figured out how to do a double quote yet) I have had more than my share of snow, ice and cold.  I shiver just reading the Dakotas.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Jim, honey, I meant you are retaining a false appearance of youthfulness through picking yourself in alcohol, dear.



NAW none of my family look their age.  Sometimes it pisses me off that people guess me at 50 or so.  I'm not pickling myself.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> It's still that way in small towns up in the Dakotas.



It's like that in my area now.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 1, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Places that I expected to be that way, I am told are not.  How about Indonesia?  I hear conflicting stories about life there.  And, most places, I imagine that an expat is a target.  For, we are all rich
> Jim (have not figured out how to do a double quote yet) I have had more than my share of snow, ice and cold.  I shiver just reading the Dakotas.



I was referring to where I live.  Although I wouldn't leave my doors unlocked if I lived in town ten miles away.

I felt safe in Thailand in the little community we stayed in and left the house unlocked when we went to the pool. We did make use of the bedroom safe though.


----------

